

Skype drops support for Windows Phone 7 - pjmlp
http://blogs.skype.com/2013/09/20/setting-our-course-for-the-future-of-skype-for-windows-phone/

======
ayi
Misleading title,

    
    
      "As a result we are not planning to release further updates   to Skype for Windows Phone 7. However the Windows Phone 7 app will remain available to download in the Windows Phone Store, so users can still keep using the core Skype experiences, such as Chat, Voice and Video Calls."

